# "Schlechte" Performance in WoT



## uka (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

gestern musste ich einige Merkwürdigkeiten bemerken, bei denen ich so nicht ganz weiter weiß.

Ich habe im schnitt eine WoT-FPS von 50, die schwankt zwischen 28-70, aber eigentlich müsste es konstant mehr sein und es dürfte keine solch abfallende FPS Leistung geben.  

System: i7 3930k @ 4,3GHz, 32GB Ram, GTX 680 SLI. 

Das wirklich komische: CPU Auslaustung: 43 % auf einem Kern (in einem Thread). 

Hat jemand ne Idee? 

Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (6. September 2013)

Das liegt daran, dass die engine von WoT nur auf einen Kern optimiert ist, sprich: Das Spiel unterstützt kein Multithreading. Die soll erst mit dem Patch 0.9.0 kommen aber bis zu dem ist es noch ne Weile hin :/
Hinzu kommt noch, dass die engine allgemein sehr wenig optimiert und man eben sehr häufig FPS drops hat, ist bei mir nicht anders


----------



## DarkMo (6. September 2013)

hilft das vllt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/292032-sehr-niedringe-frames-trotz-guter-hardware.html
? ^^


----------



## Robonator (6. September 2013)

Naja das hilft ja auch nicht so richtig, dort sagt der TE ja nur am Ende er hätte einige Einstellungen deaktiviert/verringert um mehr FPS zu kommen.
Mit dem System sollte Uka aber locker seine 50-80+ FPS haben, ich kenn Leute mit schwächeren Systemen die bessere FPS haben und selbst bei mir läuft es eigentlich stabil mit 30-60+ FPS 


> Die soll erst mit dem Patch 0.9.0 kommen aber bis zu dem ist es noch ne Weile hin :/


Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## uka (6. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mit dem System sollte Uka aber locker seine 50-80+ FPS haben, ich kenn Leute mit schwächeren Systemen die bessere FPS haben und selbst bei mir läuft es eigentlich stabil mit 30-60+ FPS


 
Darum gehts! 

Ich hatte Quasi die gleiche Leistung wie jetzt mit dem Vorgänger-System wie jetzt: i7 860 @3,8 GHz / 16GB Ram / GTX 470 SLI und das hatte die gleichen FPS-Bereiche was die Leistung anging. 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich so nen Sprung mache und in WoT das gleiche Problem/die gleiche Leistung habe. Klar könnte ich was an den Einstellungen drehen, aber das ist ja nicht das Ziel. C3 läuft auch mit allen Einstellungen auf Anschlag.

Und vor allem nur auf einem Thread - das hatte ich beim 860 nicht, da lief es auf 1 Kern (also 2 Threads).


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (6. September 2013)

schalt mal die schatten aus die ziehen massig leistung.


----------



## Robonator (6. September 2013)

Was viel massiver an der Leistung zieht ist Flora/Laubqualität und Ketteneffekte


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (6. September 2013)

stimmt, die kettenspuren hatte ich vergessen^^"


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2013)

na wars in dem anderen thread ned auch so, dass der rechner locker mehr wie 25fps hätte bringen müssen, es aber einfach nich tat? darauf wollt ich hinaus. hab btw schon öfter gehört, das nv karten wohl zZ viele probs mit dem game haben


----------



## marcus022 (7. September 2013)

Mit deinem System solltest du locker 80/100 Frames im Schnitt haben (FullHD). Deaktiviere mal eine Graka, vielleicht macht das sli mucken. Mein System kennst du (Prozessor übertaktet) und ich komme nur auf wenigen Karten unter 40 Frames. Meistens ~50 fps bei max out ausser fxaa und Nachbearbeitung. Mit deinem Prozi + Graka solltest du doch um einiges mehr haben als ich.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (7. September 2013)

den wechsel von einer 460gtx auf eine 7950ghz hab ich auch kaum gemerkt ein paar regler weiter gestellt aber dann war auch schluss und da wot kein sli oder crossfire unterstützt dümpelt meine 2te graka nun auch still vor sich hin


----------



## marcus022 (7. September 2013)

Richtig, da WOT sehr CPU-lastig ist. Ich denke ein paar frames mehr  kriegt man mit einer besseren Graka schon. Aber der TE hat ja nun einen  3930K und mit dem sollte es doch massiv nach oben gehen mit den frames.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2013)

Ich hab nie so starke Framedrops auf 28 FPS, wie uka schreibt. Ich pendel immer so zwischen min. 40 und bin meistens an der vsync 60FPS Grenze, WoT auf maximum, obwohl meine CPU schwächer ist 
Allerdings limitiert bei mir auch die CPU, die Graka langweilt sich.


----------

